# Arenas: Boston isn’t winning in Boston for the season opener



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Arenas making the season opener must-see TV! For me, anyways.



> On November 2nd, we’re going to go into that building, we’re opening up Boston. Right now I’m telling the Boston fans: You guys are going to lose. It’s not going to be a victory for Boston. You might as well just cheer for me, because Boston isn’t winning in Boston for the season opener. I’m sorry.


http://www.nba.com/blog/gilbert_arenas.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This just makes it even more awesome! Can't wait. Gotta love Gilbert Arenas. We need more rivalries in the NBA, and he'll help create them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Way to go and motivate the trio Gil. Blowout city


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gilbert is the man. And right now, I'd put my money on Washington b/c they have a better team top to bottom, and they're healthy again.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gilbert is the man. And right now, I'd put my money on Washington b/c they have a better team top to bottom, and they're healthy again.


im surprised at how many people have forgotten that washington is good. people on this site have them barely squeaking into the playoffs. some people have them missing it all together.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

They were 1st at one point in the whole conference around all star break. Its going to be tight in the east.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is good. Gil knows how to sell the league and for that I am happy. Hope it's an overtime thriller.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't believe celtics fans arent bashing him for that. I know I am. He is sadly mistaken and that wizards team does not compare to this celtic team. They got no defense whatsoever.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Seems like Arenas has a chip on his shoulder for just about anything. Maybe he should stop trying to show everyone up who ever wronged him and concentrate on leading his team to a championship.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A better team top to bottom, was that what SD said? Are you kidding me? Outside of Gil, Jamison and Butler who else do they have? They have a bunch of inexperienced kids on their bench. The Celtics are taking that game, and easily too


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Smart. Way to piss off our big 3 little man!!


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

mrsister said:


> Seems like Arenas has a chip on his shoulder for just about anything. Maybe he should stop trying to show everyone up who ever wronged him and concentrate on leading his team to a championship.


 gil has d good kind of chip the one that motivates him to be a better player and he is so he reminds people if they forget. the game itself should be amazing both teams have a big three no idea whos gonna win


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think that making a guarantee then not following through on it should result in a $50,000 fine. That would make these guarantees even more interesting.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Gilbert is the man. And right now, I'd put my money on Washington b/c they have a better team top to bottom, and they're healthy again.


The Boston trio is much better than the Washington trio. More variety in scoring and more efficiency in scoring, more playmaking, shotblocking, and defense set them apart.

Boston is stronger outside of their trio also.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't believe some of you are mad at this...the NBA needs all the promotion it can get, whenever someone makes a guarantee whether it is Arenas or Sheed, the ESPN blowhards just won't shut up about it, this is great for the NBA.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mad? At Hoops Boston we love it. Gil's our favourite player in all the NBA.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> I can't believe celtics fans arent bashing him for that. I know I am. He is sadly mistaken and that wizards team does not compare to this celtic team. They got no defense whatsoever.



bashing him??? i love it...arenas isnt maliciously saying anything bad about boston or the celts, hes making opening night more exciting and outting more on the line for him and his teammmates...i think its great


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I think that making a guarantee then not following through on it should result in a $50,000 fine. That would make these guarantees even more interesting.


not a bad idea but i think the number of guarantees will definately go down


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It's going to be fun watching last year's best trio against the Celts' new trio. Gotta love Gil for starting things up.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I with Arenas on this one.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> It's going to be fun watching last year's best trio against the Celts' new trio.


*Arenas + Butler + Jamison* > *Nash + Amare + Marion* ??


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

it's great...for us. He almost never backs up his yapping. Big win for Boston on the opener. Bet on it.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> It's going to be fun watching last year's best trio against the Celts' new trio. Gotta love Gil for starting things up.


u mean last years 2nd best trio up against potentially this years best trio


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

veve130 said:


> not a bad idea but i think the number of guarantees will definately go down


True but the ones that were still made would be that much more entertaining.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Arenas + Butler + Jamison* > *Nash + Amare + Marion* ??


I'd also question whether they're better than Duncan + Parker + Ginobili.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

mrsister said:


> I'd also question whether they're better than Duncan + Parker + Ginobili.


Arenas + Butler + Jamison > Nash + Amare + Marion + Duncan + Parker + Ginobli


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Get 'em Arenas.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gil and Kobe are my two favorite players in the league. This should be a good storyline for the opener.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

cant wait this really adds to the excitement all we need now is for kg to respond lol


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

mrsister said:


> I'd also question whether they're better than Duncan + Parker + Ginobili.



I hope you guys were kidding. Those two trios won in the West, while the Wizards trio was unable to put enough room between them and everyone else in the East to maintain a solid spot in the playoffs once everyone got injured at the end of the season.

Arenas is one of those people like Chad Johnson, David Wells, Curt Schilling, etc. They say alot of things, but no one really takes them seriously.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

veve130 said:


> cant wait this really adds to the excitement *all we need now is for kg to respond lol*


he'll respond with 30/15 and the W.... wizards cant even slow Garnett down


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> he'll respond with 30/15 and the W.... wizards cant even slow Garnett down


 i know that but can the celtics slow down arenas whats to stop him from droping 40 on opening night


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't remember all Arenas' guarantees, but I think he's pretty good considering he usually makes ridiculous guarantees like "I'm gonna score 50 points"...he actually did 54 on Phoenix, but came up short against Seattle.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

veve130 said:


> i know that but can the celtics slow down arenas whats to stop him from droping 40 on opening night


ummm...one of the best defensive point guards in the league and two shot blockers down low?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He can drop all he wants - drop his pants for all I care - there's no way Boston does not win that game. None.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

Causeway said:


> He can drop all he wants - drop his pants for all I care - there's no way Boston does not win that game. None.


thats kinda what i think but more importantly thats what people are saying and its pissing off arenas and motivating him to want to beat boston and because of that hes the x factor in this game and anything can happen. you also have to remember boston big three wouldnt have played to many games together at this point so there may be some gelling to do as well


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I think that making a guarantee then not following through on it should result in a $50,000 fine. That would make these guarantees even more interesting.


This would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Why are you so sure your trio will gel so quickly when they haven't played a game together yet??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

"gelling" is overrated...they are all mature players that want to win...they will "gel" fine...its not like you have a bunch of teenage ballhogs on the same team that are all about me me me...they will play perfectly fine together from the first tipoff of the season


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> "gelling" is overrated...they are all mature players that want to win...they will "gel" fine...its not like you have a bunch of teenage ballhogs on the same team that are all about me me me...they will play perfectly fine together from the first tipoff of the season


Heat didn't gel in 2005-2006 until the 2nd round of the playoffs vs. the Nets. And we had the Great One on our team. :cheers:


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Heat didn't gel in 2005-2006 until the 2nd round of the playoffs vs. the Nets. And we had the Great One on our team. :cheers:


true geling is something thats underated if anything, the celts are title contenders but winning the first game or the first few is a doubt


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Heat didn't gel in 2005-2006 until the 2nd round of the playoffs vs. the Nets. And we had the Great One on our team. :cheers:




hahaha...if my memory serves me tho i dont think shaq was really trying til the playoffs...theres a difference between not gelling and not trying


----------

